# Bench top support



## MCB (16 Sep 2015)

I need to cut long pieces of wood on my bench-top bandsaw and feel the need to support the far end

Axminster show a “Adjustable Bench Roller” and a “Bench Mounted Roller Support in their catalogue but both are quite pricey (in my view - your view may differ) so I've been thinking about building something myself.

I realise that I could just build a box the right size but I would rather have something that did NOT take up a lot of space when not in use 

However, having no wish to “reinvent the wheel”, I wondered if anybody had already solved the problem.
Google did NOT lead me to anything appropriate and useful.

Thanks, in anticipation, for taking the time to help

MC


----------



## xy mosian (16 Sep 2015)

A little bit dependent on sizes of course. My solution, for lighter stock, was a piece of conduit in a suitable hole in a real lump of timber on the floor, and a similar, smaller piece at the top. 
xy


----------



## blackrodd (16 Sep 2015)

Dunno what you typed in,--
Saw bench roller support.
https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid ... er+support
Regards Rodders


----------



## MCB (16 Sep 2015)

blackrodd":lbmyiwy4 said:


> Dunno what you typed in,--
> Saw bench roller support.
> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid ... er+support
> Regards Rodders



Thank you for taking the time to respond.

I invited Google to search for something like “Bench top Roller stand” - I can't remember any of the phrases exactly, I'm afraid.

It found all those but they are FLOOR STANDING supports and I'm looking for a support that stands on the top of my bench and is adjustable to the height of the band saw table above the bench.

I'm sorry that I failed to explain this clearly in my original post.

MC Black


----------



## Angusdog (17 Sep 2015)

I bought some of these:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Conveyor ... 19865.html (Free freight!)
and plan to make a couple of omni-directional saw supports, possibly just clamp them in my folding work bench things (Those uber-cheap ones).


----------



## MCB (17 Sep 2015)

Angusdog":2t1v4yr7 said:


> I bought some of these:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Conveyor ... 19865.html (Free freight!)
> and plan to make a couple of omni-directional saw supports, possibly just clamp them in my folding work bench things (Those uber-cheap ones).



A United Kingdom company that manufactures these castors is Omnitrack (from which I've bought stuff in the past - no other connection, etc.) but it/they need to be *supported on the bench top* since I have a bench top bandsaw.

Supports that stand on the floor are easily obtained - but don't provide a solution to the issue.

MCB


----------



## JSW (17 Sep 2015)

I made a couple of These the other day, might suit your purpose, or could be modified to.


----------



## sammy.se (18 Sep 2015)

Thumbs up for jsws jig. That would be so useful for me..


----------



## JSW (18 Sep 2015)

sammy.se":1ar74w1a said:


> Thumbs up for jsws jig. That would be so useful for me..



Not my jig (or web-site,) but cheers anyway  

As an aside, and just for ease, mine utilises a T-slot the full length of the base piece, works extremely well.


----------



## MCB (18 Sep 2015)

JSW":wezh2vrx said:


> As an aside, and just for ease, mine utilises a T-slot the full length of the base piece, works extremely well.



A piece of T-track would be easier than routing a slot in the plywood!

Did you mount it on the surface of the base or cut a slot for it?

Have you found a source of Metric T-bolts? I've only been able to find T-bolts with American standard threads (UNC)

With best wishes and thanks. 

MC


----------



## JSW (19 Sep 2015)

I used the Axcaliber Keyhole Cutter (Ref: 666224) to cut a slot the full length of the base piece, then used a M6 coach screw with two opposing sides ground back by a mill or so, and softened all edges of the head on the bench grinder.

It gives the same look and effect as the jig I linked to, but is just a bit easier to make I think. Slacken off the handle and it glides along really well, so much so that gravity will collapse the jig if you let it.


----------

